# Siberian cities, towns, places



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

There are different places, towns and cities in Siberia. Rich and poor, large and small, beautiful and ugly, old and young. Different Siberia is in this thread.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Biysk. Part I.*


Biysk is one of the oldest cities of Altai. Last year it celebrated 300 years. In the city there are a large number of old houses, but they are in poor condition because of the city is poor. The population of Biysk is 221,500 people.

A stone, set in the heart of the city, says Biysk was founded on the order of Russian Emperor Peter I on 18 June 1709.





















One of the symbol of Biysk is Drama Theatre (built in 1913-1916). When I was in Biysk, the building was renovated:









































Dormition Cathedral was built in the late 19th - early 20th century. Now it is the biggest cathedral in Biysk:





















A house:





















The building of the administration of Biysk (with the city clock):





















To be continued...


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Biysk. Part II.*

It was the St Alexander Nevskiy Cathedral before the revolution. Now this building is one of the buildings of the factory:





















Lenin in a cap with earflaps (Winter version of Lenin):











A notice containing the address of a house:











The house with the capitals carved out of bricks:nuts:





















The building in which the public city meeting was before the revolution:































The Decembrists Tsebrikov and Ievlev often went to this house in 19th century:











Irkutskkaya Street:





















The example of siberian art nouveau - Assanov Mansion (built in 1914). Now it is the Local History Museum:































The enter gate to the yard of Assanov Mansion:











Varvinskiy Family House (built in 1911). Now it is also the Local History Museum:











These guns from Biysk fortress (now the fortress is destroyed):


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Interesting. I will certainly follow this thread.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Biysk. Part III.*


Wooden houses in Biysk:









































Merchant Vtorov arcade (built in 1904-1907)











Sovetskaya Street:











Ignatiev House (built in 1914) and Gilev House (built in the mid 1850's):











Ignatiev House:











Real School (built in 1902):





















City Library:











Lev Tolstoy Street:











The Monument to warriors-citizens of Biysk:











The bridge over the river Biya:











Holy Hierarch Dimitriy Rostovskiy Church:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice photos from that town so far; i will wait for the rest... kay:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Biysk. Part IV.*

Some modern buildings in Biysk:



















































Some soviet panel buildings:































The stairs:











Soviet cinema "Altai":





















Inscription on the monument: "To Komsomol memebers of 2017" 











The Chemists Palace:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Unknown threasury. Looks like a nice Siberian place to me.


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

Hocus-pocus! I predict this city, in a not too distant future, will be filled with turists from all the world as a base to visit the Altai.


----------



## Closed (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Suzun*

Suzun is a town 150 km from Novosibirsk. Its population is 14,793 people.

Suzun was founded as a factory in 1764. From 1766 to 1847 Suzun Mint under Suzun Factory coined the Siberian coins. In 1889 the factory was closed. 
At the beginning of 20th century in the town there was a wooden church, two chapels, mining school, parish school, hospital, 3 wine warehouses, about 25 shops.


The remains of Suzun dam of 18th-19th century:





















Aged masonry:











The remains of bank consolidation:











The ruins of Suzun Factory:



















































The town dam pond:





















The reconstruction of the Suzun dam:











One of Suzun srteets:











It was a parish school before the Revolution:











The yard near it:











The house of late 19th - early 20th century:











The new houses:











The town fountain:











The monument to the Heroes of the October revolution:











The Local History Museum:











The stone & the old shed:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Route from Novosibirsk to Leninsk-Kuznetskiy*

On the border between Novosibirskaya Oblast (Novosibirsk Region) and Kemerovskaya Oblast (Kemerovo Region):

















































Large-scale picture (4358 x 402): http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5102/dpopovskiy.15/0_3ad66_11ead863_orig


A small village:











The route:































A village near Novosibirsk:





















The entrance to Novosibirsk:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Prokopievsk. Part I.*

Prokopievsk is the Siberian miner's city. It was founded in 1918 by connection of some old villages. In 1931 Prokopievsk got a city status. Now its population is 212,000 people.

The square in front of the railway station:



















































The historic centre of the city. The square in front of the Drama Theatre:











The Drama Theatre:





























































Lenin & Russian flag:











The buildings with spire:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Prokopievsk. Part II.*

Shahterov Avenue (Miners Avenue):

































































































































































The Monument to Komsomol members who were killed during the Great Patriotic war:











Near the Drama Theatre:











Artem Street:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Prokopievsk. Part III.*

The monument to Nikolay Ostrovskiy (Ostrovskiy is a soviet writer)











Earlier it was the Ostrovskiy Cinema. Now the cinema is closed and the building is in a bad condition. But it is very interesting example of conflict between constructivism and classicism. The classic portico was attached to constructivist building:










Constructivism...





















...and classicism:





















A building in Karl Liebknecht Street:











Music school for children:

















































































Karl Liebknecht Street:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Prokopievsk. Part IV.

Artem Lane:











The Children Creative Work Palace, named in honour of Gagarin:











The Monument to fellow-townsmen, who have died for their country:











A building in Artem Street:









































A building in Proletarskaya Street:











Selivanov Street:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Prokopievsk. Part V.*

The Regional Clinical Orthopaedic Surgical Hospital of medical rehabilitation:















































































































St Nicolas the Miracle-Worker Chapel:











John the Precurser's Nativity Cathedral:











Church of the Intercession:









































Mother of God Catholic Church:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Prokopievsk. Part VI.*

Prokopievsk trams:











The stela with City Emblem:











The entertainment park "Sun city":































John the Precurser's Nativity Cathedral (view from the big wheel):











The monument to Russian soldiers, who have died in hot spots:











The monument to soldiers, who have died during the Great Patriotic war:











The stela with names of the fallen soldiers:





















The monument to disaster fighters of consequences of accident in Chernobyl nuclear power plant:











The exhibition of military machinery:





















Prokopievsk school-leavers write inscriptions on asphalt near the military machinery. It is the tradition. This is the example of inscription. Translation: "We are the super-class! The school will not forget about us"











Prokopievsk fauna:











The mall "Chayka":











The Soviet architecture:











The light architectural forms:





















The monument to Lenin:











The mall "Maxima":











Some buildings:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Prokopievsk. Part VII.*

The city fountain:

















































































The statues near the fountain:































Prokopievsk Mine Technical College, named in honour of V. P. Romanov:































The hotel "Scorpion":











Shishkin Street:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Prokopievsk. Part VIII. Coloured houses.*

10th micro-district:











Nogradskaya Street:



















































Shishkin Street:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Novokuznetsk. Part VII.*

The school for children with limited facilities of health:































A dwelling:











The automobile sales centre "Arena Motors":































Ordzhonikidze Street:











Pionerskiy Prospect:





















St. George the Victorious Chapel:











The sign in Kurako Prospect:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The border of Novosibirsk.*











The river, named Inya, is the border of Novosibirsk. My city behind me and there is the village Novolugovoe on the other bank of Inya.































The small bridge to Novolugovoe:


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

Great thread, man! Keep it up!


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Novoaltaisk.*

A small town near Barnaul.

The cinema "Kosmos" ("Space"):











Sberbank:


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*Sibirski*

Siberski, population 12300, was based in 1980, northern border of Barnal metropolitan area

02 october, 2010


----------



## Siberian (Oct 25, 2003)

Turochak, Altai Republic


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for thread, very interesting to see cities I've never heard about. Some of them look quiet impressive with their monumental Stalinist architecture.


----------



## skyscraperokra (Nov 29, 2010)

very nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice landscapes and nature photos from Siberia, Russia :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Those nature pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

Very interesting thread, thanks! I especially love the last set. :cheers:


----------



## Siberian (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks! It's nice to hear that.


----------



## Siberian (Oct 25, 2003)

*Pavlovsk* is a small town 50 km west of Barnaul.
It was founded in the XVIII century.
There is a historical dam in the centre of Pavlovsk.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Outskirt of Novokuznetsk*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Interesting....thanks for the nice pics...:cheers:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Novokuznetsk. Part VIII. New city*

Yermakov Avenue:

















































































The mall "Kometa" (built in 2008):































Business center "City":











Yermakov Square:



















































A new city under construction:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Novokuznetsk. Part IX. New city*

Some dwelling houses:



















































Togliatti Street. A dwelling house:

















































































The mall "Globus":





















The mall "Kontinent":































Sberbank of Russia:































Zhukov Square:









































Sibuglemet-Invest Building:











Kirov Street. A dwelling house:











Administration of Novokuznetsk:































A fountain near the Administration of Novokuznetsk:











Singing:











Frankfurt Street:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Novokuznetsk. Part X*

The old building of Novokuznetsk railway station:









































Kurako Avenue:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Novokuznetsk. Part XI. Victories Square (Ploshchad Pobed)*











Novokuznetsk (Kuznetsk) Iron and Steel Plant





















T-34 is a monument in memory of the heroic labor of the workers of the Kuznetsk Iron and Steel Plant during World War II:











The Monument in memory of people killed in World War II:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Novokuznetsk. Part XII. Evening walk*



















































http://img-novosib.fotki.yandex.ru/get/5809/36710540.4e/0_768ba_264d3b5_XL[/
IMG]


[IMG]http://img-novosib.fotki.yandex.ru/get/5112/36710540.4e/0_768bb_df86a944_XL


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The monument of Russian Emperor Alexander II*































*Old buildings of Mariinsk*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Mariinsk. Part V. Rabotchaya Street*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Mariinsk. Part VI. Mariinsk museum of local lore*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The museum exhibition*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Mariinsk. Part VII*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Iskitim. Part I*

Iskitim is a small town near Novosibirsk. Population: 58342 people. It is an industrial town. One of the most cruel camps of GULag was located near Iskitim.

*St. Nicholas Church*











*The monument in memory of Iskitim people who were killed during the World War II*































*The church of Vladimir Icon of the Mother of God*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Lenin Statue*





















*A building*





















*The park of Iskitim*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The river Berd*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Iskitim. Part II: Surroundings*



















































*An Iskitim quarry*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*An abandoned quarry of Iskitim*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos! I love those cute houses with the ornate trim.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

There`s some really interesting shots here.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Iskitim. Part III: Loghok*

*The Holy Spring on the burial place of the priests, who were killed in GULag. Now it is a place of Orthodox pilgrimage*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*A church under construction*











*The river Shipunikha. There were career where prisoners worked*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Some people say that it is the territory of the GULag*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The river Shipunikha*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

There`s some interesting images, and a good variety of things on this thread.


----------



## MetaCRNL (Feb 26, 2012)

Distinct lack of syringes displayed.


----------



## orangutangulis (Aug 15, 2011)

Зачем эта ветка в международной секции? Фотографии какие-то случайные и плохого качества ...Скучные фотографии и не информативно, не показаны города Сибири -убери эту ветку из международной секции, не позорься...Природа хорошо показана, но это же форум о городах !


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

orangutangulis said:


> Зачем эта ветка в международной секции? Фотографии какие-то случайные и плохого качества ...Скучные фотографии и не информативно, не показаны города Сибири -убери эту ветку из международной секции, не позорься...Природа хорошо показана, но это же форум о городах !


Не указывай что мне делать, и я не скажу, куда тебе идти


----------



## Zvottel (Feb 7, 2013)

Отличная ветка про Сибирь, объективно и интересно!


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

nice - I particularly like the architectural styles of those old buildings but look like the places are sparsely populated.


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*Novoaltaysk*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*Biysk*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*Kolyvaň. Altay Region*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good, very nice updates about Siberian cities :cheers:


----------



## Ala Altiva (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice pics


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*Sibirskiy*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*M52 Motorway near Sibirskiy*

*To Novosibirsk*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*M52 Motorway near Sibirskiy*

*To Barnaul*


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Fascinating! More!


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*Sibirskiy*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*Sibirskiy*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Siberia was always kind of _Terra incognita_ for me, although I've read many Russian authors that were writing novels about it.


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*Sibirskiy*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*Sibirskiy*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

Great, when I was kid I was a big fan of Ну погоди! cartoon


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*Sibirskiy*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*Sibirskiy*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*Sibirskiy*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice shots and I like those colorful cartoon characters.


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*Sibirskiy*


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Many fine pictures! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*Sibirskiy*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*Sibirskiy*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*Sibirskiy*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*Sibirskiy*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*Sibirskiy*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*Sibirskiy*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*Sibirskiy*


----------

